# Linny wins class and overall at NABBA Brits



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Very big congratulations to linny huge transformation over the years


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Linny is truly AWESOME...

And l mean that with the utmost respect..... i wish l had half the will power she has...

Well done girly.........


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Awesome!! Congrats


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well done Linny!! :beer: Now eat some chocolate, crisps and cake - (with custard).... :bounce:


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Well done Linny great result


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Well done ................... again!


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

Great results....... Really deserved after all the hard work.... Well done!!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

well that's it , training with carrots from next week  I read the result on Paul Scarbs FB post , like I said on there fantastic result and she has had such an amazing journey over the last couple of years . Well done Lin.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

well deserved Linny, congratulation!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

whos got the full results??


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Aw thanks guys:blush:

Here is my routine from the morning *http://www.youtube.com/user/LindaGart*

& from the evening *
*






I'll post some more when they arrive x


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Fantastic Linny, so pleased for you Hunx


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Great work linny, congrats


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Truely amazing Lin, your transformation is prob the best I have ever seen, Im so pleased for you huge congrats x


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you your all so kind, I keep crying then laughing then crying again it's all so surreal, dream come true


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Just want to say a big congratulations to you Linn......John, Alison & Natalie


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Superb result Lin!

Awesome.

Ste x


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Congrats Lin


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Aye, there was only one winner as soon as the girls walked onstage

linda gartside my dear, wheres my bloody banana cake?

lol


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Girl,

AWESOME!! Truly great result....onto the World's next sweety!

Lou XXX


----------



## johnyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

congrats sweetie,an inspiration to us all. x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

got to agree with both Vin and Steve there was one clear winner when she walked out for both her Class and the overall....you looked awesome Lin you are slowly running out of shows to do girl....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

linny is a brlliant bodybuider, had that physique nailed to the last oz....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Superb stuff


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

This has to be one of the fastest rises to the top of any bodybuilder.

Well Done Lin..... sorry I mean Ms Britain. Can't say in words how proud I am of you.

P x


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Can't really say more than what has been said, but the first vid posted of your routine was awesome.

Congratulations.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

CongraTULATIONS , wish id been able to qualify to complete myself.

Fantastic contition linny, u must be thrilled!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the biggest injustice is that Linny is not sponsored what is wrong with these supplement companies?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Vin said:


> She was so good there was no contest!
> 
> With all due respect to the other girls they were not in the same league. The moment she walked on stage all the other girls were left fighting for second place.
> 
> ...


I like the sound of rest & grow 



stevie flynn said:


> Aye, there was only one winner as soon as the girls walked onstage
> 
> linda gartside my dear, wheres my bloody banana cake?
> 
> lol


When I come over to see Jody I will bring you a full loaf, stuffed with walnuts n all lol



Lou said:


> Hey Girl,
> 
> AWESOME!! Truly great result....onto the World's next sweety!
> 
> Lou XXX


Thanks Loubie, & thanks for the big hugs on Saturday tan again was perfect!

I don't know about the Worlds I don't know how I would qualify for it xxx


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

PRL said:


> This has to be one of the fastest rises to the top of any bodybuilder.
> 
> Well Done Lin..... sorry I mean Ms Britain. Can't say in words how proud I am of you.
> 
> P x


HUG 



Pscarb said:


> I think the biggest injustice is that Linny is not sponsored what is wrong with these supplement companies?


I don't appeal to the market, my size is too big for the supplement companies, they prefer bikini models, I'll just keep on coppering up to buy my protein lol


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Linny, you will be automatically qualified for the worlds...give sully a ring...

steve


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done Linny, what an achievement!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

As said on FB, massive congrats Linny


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Lin you were a stand out winner, . Didnt see the evening show but i didnt need to check the results, it was obvious from the moment you walked out

liz n kami


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats lin!!!!!!!

awesome achievement


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Go Linny... well deserved and such a classy lady too... brilliant news...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Linny said:


> I don't appeal to the market, my size is too big for the supplement companies, they prefer bikini models, I'll just keep on coppering up to buy my protein lol


that is a travesty right there... not only do you have awesome condition but you retain all your femininity and beauty and look hot doing it... such coy and sexy and cute posing... wish I had a supp company now just so I could sponser you...


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

Congrats Linny brilliant work


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Vin said:


> No you don't Linda, he's just kidding you!


I'm reading but nothing is making sense lol


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Woke this morning to find this


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Linny said:


> Aw thanks guys:blush:
> 
> Here is my routine from the morning *http://www.youtube.com/user/LindaGart*
> 
> ...


Wow what a body and a beautiful lady! x


----------

